# Donations and Financial Assistance



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bump.............I wonder if this list is useless now. I'll have to check.

This site has a long list, too.
http://yellowdogindy.blogspot.com/2010/02/financial-aid-for-veterinary-care.html

Nationwide/worldwide aid for pet owners:
AAHAHelpingPets-for vets who help abandoned animals and pet owners
Brown Dog Foundation-for pet owners whose pet faces a treatable life-threatening condition
Care Credit-for pet owners to apply for credit to pay vet bills
Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance Program-for cat owners
Good Samaritan Fund-for pet owners
Grey Muzzle Organization-for shelters and rescues, to help senior dogs
Help-A-Pet-for  pet owners
IMOM-for pet owners and rescues
Neuter and Spay-low cost spay/neuter programs worldwide
The Pet Fund-for pet owners who can't afford vet care
Pet Lovers Online-Financial Aid in the UK
Protect My Pet-low cost vaccination clinic
Shakespeare Animal Fund-for pet owners who can't afford vet care, focusing on seniors
Spay USA-low cost spay/neuter programs throughout the US
United Animal Nations-for rescues and owners
Veterinary Care Partnership Program-for IIADP assistance dogs

Financial assistance/low cost spay-neuter clinics in specific locations:
*Arizona:*


Animal Defense League of Arizona-low cost spay/neuter in Tucson


*Arkansas:*


For Pets Sake-helps senior pet owners in NW Arkansas


*California:*


Acme Foundation-for seniors and disabled in Lake County, CA
Actors and Others for Animals-helps pet owners in the LA, CA area
Animal Assistance League of Orange County-for elderly, disabled and low income pet owners
Animal Guardian Society-for elderly and low income pet owners in Southern California
Marin Humane Society-provides financial aid and dog food for elderly, those with HIV/AIDS, and those in hospice
Orange County SPCA-has an Animal Rescue Fund to help low income pet owners pay for veterinary care
Pet Orphans of Southern California-helps low income families pay for veterinary care
Pets in Needlow and no cost veterinary care for needy San Mateo and Santa Clara County residents
Sue Freeman's Guide to Rescue Cats-list of sources of financial aid for pets in the LA area
Spay Neuter Animal Network-Helps pet owners with vet care and offers low cost spay/neuter vouchers in Ventura County area
Sacramento Area Animal Coalition-low cost spay/neuter in the Sacramento area
Sacramento SPCA-low cost spay/neuter
Spay California-low cost spay/neuter programs in California


*Colorado:*


Harrison Memorial Animal Hospital-helps low income pet owners with veterinary care
Maxfund-Low cost veterinary clinic in Denver


*Delaware:*


Faithful Friends-low cost vaccines and spay/neuter, free spay/neuter for pit bulls and pit bull mixes, in Wilmington


*Florida:*


St. Francis Veterinary Hospital-501(c)(3) vet office offering low cost veterinary care

Spay Shuttle-low cost mobile spay/neuter clinic in Palm Beach County
SPCA of Central Florida-low cost spay/neuter clinic


*Georgia:*


Cherokee County Humane Society-low cost spay/neuter clinic in Cherokee County Georgia
Save Our Strays Atlanta-low cost spay/neuter clinic in Atlanta GA


*Idaho:*


Idaho Humane Society-low cost vet care and spay/neuter in Boise


*Indiana:*


FACE Spay Neuter Clinic-Low cost spay/neuter clinic in Indianapolis, IN

*Massachusetts:*

MSPCA SNAP Program-low cost spay/neuter throughout Mass.
The Sampson Fund-for pet owners who can't afford vetwork for their critically ill animal

*Maryland*

Frederick County SPCA-financial assistance for vet care for pet owners, low cost spay/neuter

*Minnesota:
*
Medipet-spay/neuter and emergency vet care funding for low income pet owners

*Missouri:*

Humane Society of Missouri-low cost spay/neuter program
Operation SPOT-low cost spay/neuter program

*New Jersey:*

STAF-financial assistance for vetwork for pet owners

*New York:*

Lollypop Farm-financial assistance for senior citizens, low cost spay/neuter in Monroe County

NY Save-for pet owners in the NYC 5 boroughs



*North Carolina:*


Ashley Fund-for pet owners in NC


*Oregon:*


Bearen Foundation-for pet owners in Lane County, OR
Dove Lewis Velvet Assistance Fund-helps low income pet owners with emergency vet care, in Portland

*Rhode Island:*

Rhode Island Companion Animal Foundation-provides funding for vet care for pets with low income owners
Rhode Island Veterinary Medical Association-list of organizations that offer financial assistance with vet bills
Volunteer Services for Animals-information on low cost spay/neuter programs

*Texas:*

Capper and Chris Save the Animals Fund-helps pet owners with veterinary bills, in College Station

*Utah:*

Humane Society of Utah-low cost spay/neuter and vaccination clinic
*
Virginia:*

Animal Welfare League of Arlington-low cost spay/neuter and vaccinations, offers loans for vet bills
Partners among Cats and Canines-financial aid for spay/neuter and vetwork


*Washington:*

Budkis Fund-helps seniors pay for emergency vet care
Concern for Animals-helps owners pay for spay/neuter and vet care in Thurston, Mason and Lewis County area, pet food bank
PAWS of Bainbridge Island-free and low cost spay/neuter program
Washington State University Good Samaritan Fund-helps pay for treatment at WSU for pets whose owners can't afford treatment


*Washington, D.C:*
​Pets-DC-helps people with HIV/AIDS keep their pets
Washington Animal Rescue League-helps low income pet owners with veterinary care

Assistance for pet owners of specific breeds:
*Doberman Pinschers:

*Doberman911-helps owners with vet bills for senior or special needs Dobermans*

Great Pyrenees:

*Pyramedic-helps owners and rescues with vet bills for Great Pyrenees

*Labrador Retrievers:*

Labrador Harbor-for owners of Labrador Retrievers
Labrador Lifeline-for owners of Labrador Retrievers
Labmed-for rescued Labrador Retrievers

*Pit Bull:*

Pit Bull Rescue Central-for Pit Bull owners

Assistance for rescues:
Art for Animals-financial aid for rescues in New York, New Jersey, Connecticut and western Massachusetts
Cats in Crisis-for cat owners and rescues
CorgiAid-helps Corgis in rescue
IMOM-for pet owners and rescues
Labmed-for Labs in rescue
Labrador Harbor-for Labs in 501(c)(3) rescues
Pyramedic-helps owners and rescues with vet bills for Great Pyrenees
SOS-SRF-for Siberian Huskies in rescue

Assistance for specific conditions:
The Magic Bullet Fund-for owners of dogs with cancer
Diabetic Pet Fund-for diabetic animals​​


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

There are some sites where you can post your dog's story or email them for help if you find yourself in a position unable to afford emergency surgery or care for your dog. 

Here are some of the links I found while responding on a thread (that I discovered too late was older) where an ill woman couldn't afford to take her dog with a serious condition to the vet:

A partial list of many Google results. Some have multiple links to other organizations:

http://www.ashleyfund.org/http://www.rescuinganimalsinneed.org/financial_help.htm
Financial Help
http://merrick-fund.org/financial_assistance_pet_owners_in_need.pdf
Apply for Assistance
The Pet Fund | Veterinary Care Funding
Pets In Need: Donations
Other sources for aid
Rose's Fund For Animals
Financial Aid for Animals
Pets in Need of Funding - Donate Online
Vet Bills: Organizations Offering Financial Help | Truth4Dogs
Affording Emergency Vet Care


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is another great link. I could do this all day long. Finding info used to be my day job. I will stop now. RedRover : Programs : RedRover Relief : Other Financial Assistance Programs



State Programs (click here to find other resources in your state)
National Programs (click here to find programs that help nationally)
Disease Specific Programs (programs that help with specific illnesses, such as cancer and thyroid disease)
Breed Specific Programs (for dogs)
Assistance with Basic Pet Care and Other Needs (ex. food, spay/neuter, vaccinations, transportation)
Fundraising Tools and Financing (tools to create your own online fundraiser, finance options)
Resources for Horses
Resources for Nonprofit Organizations


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Above is a new thread with all the information for Donations and Financial Assistance from other threads now placed in here in the order they were first posted. I have also made this new combined thread into a sticky post.



Also here is one other assistance link.

http://speakingforspot.com/?p=Financial Assistance for Veterinary Care


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*GR mix in Brooklyn, NY // CrossPosting from FB*

*Anyone in the Brooklyn / Long Island area that can pull this guy?*
*I can transport to NJ,PA,LI,NY,CT.*

WLR


*URGENT - Brooklyn - Staten Island*




Back to Album · Urgent Part 2 - Urgent Death Row Dogs's Photos · Urgent Part 2 - Urgent Death Row Dogs's Page
Previous · Next







































































































Brooklyn Center

BUDDIE A0933847 - 

MALE, TAN / WHITE, GOLDEN RETR MIX, 5 yrs
STRAY - ONHOLDHERE, HOLD FOR OWNER DIED Reason STRAY 
Intake condition NONE Intake Date 05/29/2012, From NY 11226, DueOut Date 06/05/2012, 


Medical Behavior Evaluation GREEN 
Medical Summary Scan negative. Sociable. Allows handling & petting. Moderate tartar & gingivitis. T: 101.7 F RR: wnl AMB x4BARH 
Weight 81.8

DO NOT call and say you are adopting unless you truly intend on physically going to the shelter to adopt the dog. It ties up phones lines and is a waste of the staff's time to explain the adoption procedure over the phone for someone who is purposely not going to show up. They need every free second of their time to answer calls, assist actual adopters, process intakes, and care for the animals. More importantly, they will note the dog’s file that an adopter is en route which will prevent an actual adopter from saving the dog. This is considered a "fake adoption" hold and that is how dogs fall through the cracks and end up being killed.

For more information on adopting, please visit our website: urgentdeathrowdogs.org and click on “How You Can Help.” There are also helpful links with information on each main album description.

Brooklyn - 311 (212-639-9675 if outside of NYC) (hit 0 for operator, do not leave a message. May need to hit 0 a few times at the end of each cycle to keep their phone ringing)! Also email [email protected] but ONLY if serious about adopting and ONLY if you are able to GO TO the shelter in-person. Please do not email for status updates... the only thing you will accomplish is spamming their in boxes and causing REAL adopter emails to go un-noticed


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Very grateful for this info! 
Thanks to everyone for all efforts putting it all together.
Dale


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Rob's GRs said:


> Above is a new thread with all the information for Donations and Financial Assistance from other threads now placed in here in the order they were first posted. I have also made this new combined thread into a sticky post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks you and all involved for this valuable info.
Dale


----------

